# Lampe Berger?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a completely outdoor smoker, but there are those days when I'd like to light up indoors and still leave the room smelling fresh.

I've heard about these alcohol lamps called Lampe Berger that supposedly work miracles on odors. Do they? I'm not talking for everyday smoking, just a once-in-a-while cigar in the basement/den.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cant tell you about that, but i can say that as a guy that smokes in a truck, and used to in my home, i can say that if its every now and then, the smell goes away in a few hours, (at least for me). i will ad that i had an a.c. running and i usually have yankee candles lit anyway, so i cant say for a basement that its fine, nor that its not fine, just that the smell will leave if its not a regular thing if your in a regular room, and windows do wonders as well, a window with a fan blowing air out of the room should do a damn good job.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Heard enough good things that I ordered one for myself. I'll give you a report within days.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I use a window fan, but before I call it a night,
I burn my Lampe Berger for about 20 minutes.
It does a pretty good job of killing any residual odor.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

The ozone machines... living aire or something similar to that, work wonders as well. Been several places with them - either ripping the smell out of the air if its staying there, or while smoking cleaning and putting out fresh.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

The Lampe Bergers work great! They really "cut" through the smoke and permiate the room. The only downside is the oil they use is a bit pricey. Also works great for eliminating cooking odors like fish.

Lampe Berger originated in Europe during the 1800's for use in hospitals. They were supposed to kill bacteria and germs as well as eliminate odors. Although I'm not sure if it really kills bacteria


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

if its a good as yall say it is i might have get one (or two) to try out around the house.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

I am a Lamp Berger owner and I smoke about 4 cigars a week inside my den. What the Lamp Berger does is kill the odor while it is lit. The next day when I get back home from work my house still smells of rich leftover cigar smoke. They are good when you want to disguise the odor for a while, but they do not eliminate the odor.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

They do a great job hiding the scent, and frankly I think they help remove the scent to some degree. I'm still gonna get a window fan, but this is definitely a good buy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry to dig up a dead horse, but I figure after a year, there might be something new to add.

I am considering one of these fancy French lamps for the occasional smoke in my motorhome. Also, was wondering if any one has tried one of those Orick air purifiers in the smoking room?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

K. Corleon said:


> I am a Lamp Berger owner and I smoke about 4 cigars a week inside my den. What the Lamp Berger does is kill the odor while it is lit. The next day when I get back home from work my house still smells of rich leftover cigar smoke. They are good when you want to disguise the odor for a while, but they do not eliminate the odor.


 There you have it...

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Fuzzy said:


> Sorry to dig up a dead horse, but I figure after a year, there might be something new to add.
> 
> I am considering one of these fancy French lamps for the occasional smoke in my motorhome. Also, was wondering if any one has tried one of those Orick air purifiers in the smoking room?


 I've done a lot of research on the subject.. Forget the Oreck purifiers,, in order to get the job done you have to have a large charcoal purifier with a powerful fan..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## DaniloSilni (Apr 15, 2011)

Look into csonka's.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a smoking room in my home and I have tried lots of stuff (including Lampe Berger) to find nothing replaces replacing the air in the room! To keep the smoke from entering the rest of the house I use a portable air conditioner which helped tremendously, it also keeps me from cooling an extra 2k sf just to be comfortable in my smoking room. The portable ac actually removes air from the room to cool the compressor and condenser which keeps a bit of a negative pressure in the room. I also have a Rabbit Air air purifier, I initially though it was a waste of $700, however I noticed there is much less dust in the room. The Rabbit Air removes the visible smoke but not the smell. Now, to the Lampe Berger, it really reduces the smell overall after I smoke. I have started making my own fuel from 90% isopropyl alcohol and fragrant oils. This can be done for about $5 a big bottle! And that is just my two cents....


----------

